# Waded out and got dinner



## JR Parks (Dec 7, 2020)

Waded out to an oyster reef behind our place with a mirror lure. Caught about two dozen but only two keepers Guess what’s for supper?

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2020)

Speckled trout in Austin? Wow and I thought there was only bats under that bridge. 52M ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 7, 2020)

Well Rockport

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> Well Rockport


Ahhhh one of my favorite places. Copano Bay?. Those along with a sheepshead make great ceviche


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes. Water was low and clear

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 7, 2020)

And still


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice ones Jim!


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 7, 2020)

Specks make for some fine eating. Glad to see there's still some out there.f

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2020)

Love me some Copano bay fishing. Also love the duck hunting down there. Got a trip planned in January

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 7, 2020)

While I was fishing I kept hearing what I thought were roofers but after a while I realized it was shotguns in the distance from duck hunters. Even tho a blue bird day they were blasting something. 
Going to Powderhorn Ranch / Park to see if we can get drawn for a Sambar stag hunt tomorrow. If not going fishing at Port O Connor. Rough life being retired can’t even catch my breath

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice seatrout. They're getting harder to find in many places. And they can be as spooky as any fish in the sea.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> While I was fishing I kept hearing what I thought were roofers but after a while I realized it was shotguns in the distance from duck hunters. Even tho a blue bird day they were blasting something.
> *Going to Powderhorn Ranch* / Park to see if we can get drawn for a Sambar stag hunt tomorrow. If not going fishing at Port O Connor. Rough life being retired can’t even catch my breath


Well SNAP!! I didn't realize the hunt was tomorrow. Haven't miss a SB at the Powderhorn yet...until now!! And haven't been drawn there yet either. I'll be at the Jan and Feb hunts for sure trying to get drawn. The cool thing about tomorrow's hunt is the amount of game you can take: 1 axis, 1 sambar, 3 WTs and hogs....prefect weather too .. good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 8, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> Waded out to an oyster reef behind our place with a mirror lure. Caught about two dozen but only two keepers Guess what’s for supper?
> View attachment 197645



Well you fooled me...I read your description, saw some old looking boards and panned down to see these oysters. Kind of a bait and switch thing. They look nice, what are the legal size restrictions and how big are / were those two?


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 8, 2020)

Gotta be 15 inches these are 15 and 16. Usually this time of year we catch 18-20“ on this little reef but every day is different.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 8, 2020)

Love me some specs - fine dining!


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh man, you’re making me miss my time in Houston. I loved fishing for speckled trout! Tasty tasty!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2020)

Those look good enough to eat! Congrats on the bounty! Chuck


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 8, 2020)

@Wildthings Barry,
140 folks for the 6 slots. The most they ever had. Needless to say we went fishing. Maybe we will see you in Jan/Feb. Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> @Wildthings Barry,
> 140 folks for the 6 slots. The most they ever had. Needless to say we went fishing. Maybe we will see you in Jan/Feb. Jim


Yep it's getting real poplar nowadays!! Still worth the drive and better odds than the drawing


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 9, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> @Wildthings Barry,
> 140 folks for the 6 slots. The most they ever had. Needless to say we went fishing. Maybe we will see you in Jan/Feb. Jim


To POC? How was the fishing and where did you go? Haven't been in so long. Mom hasn't been in the best of health the last few years and Dad hasn't wanted to be away from her for any length of time - so we haven't gone. Man, It calls me - calls me real bad!!! The last time Dad and I have been fishing was up in WY and MT.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes Mike to POC. Went to the jetties, sunny about 70* slight wind- you know a typical shitty day. Caught a few slot reds. Should’ve caught a few for you! Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 9, 2020)

I want some lessons!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 9, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> I want some lessons!!!!!


What type of lessons?


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 9, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> What type of lessons?


Any type of inshore fishing like this!! I was hooked (pun intended) from tv shows and magazine articles. My first experience was back in September with friends in Florida. Had a great time, light tackle, and caught some fish. One of these days I will finally break out the fly rod I have stored down there. This friend also just got an incredible boat!! Wil post a picture of it one of these days.

just hard finding time, family visits have taken priority these past 20 years or so. Work really gets in the way!! 

last comment: I love to fish but don’t make it a priority. Hopefully in retirement. And........even as a kid, I was never great at catching. But as one of my fly fishing buddy’s said, love being where fish are!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 9, 2020)

I love to fish, and love to eat fish. We have several little lakes nearby and the coast is just about 45-50 miles from here. I have sorely neglected my fishing the last two years. The boys all left home, the dog died, and my wife doesn't like to fish (she likes to cook and eat them but the catching part is too slow for her Type A personality). In addition to being up to my eyeballs in moving, shop building, people dying, the ever present COVID-19, and a drought that has left our little lake 5' low, I have not put too much effort into going. And that's a shame. 

Used to be the lake charged $5 entry and $165 for a yearly pass. I called the other day and they want $17.50/day or $287 for a year.

I don't mind paying to fish but I do mind being, uh..... gouged. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 10, 2020)

I went through all the stages - I wanted to catch the first and the most. Then I wanted to catch the biggest. Then I wanted to catch the challenging fish. I still like catching fish I haven't caught before. And I start getting a little aggravated, maybe that's the wrong term, but it bugs me if I don't catch at least one fish. It's mostly that I can't solve the problem of getting a fish to take a fly more than not catching a fish. But for me it's being out there and seeing stuff a lot of people never take the time to see or don't get to see. To watch an osprey dive into a mullet school; or a flock of kinglets scavenging in an old berry bush; or see a porcupine waddle up the trail; or a couple otters goofing around, watching me as much as I watch them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 10, 2020)

What in the world is that fish?


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 10, 2020)

Romancing the Striped Bass (a short, MANLY, paperback romance)​
In the long-forgotten past, replete with heroes, soothsayers, and highbrow simpletons, in the now forgotten kingdom of the Flyrod, there emerged a sassy creature, mean of soul and cold of feature, yet mesmerizing with its alluring, well-formed silky sleekness. This creature, sired in the abyssal sea, the womb of its creation, lures those prone to infatuation along with the adventurous to unknown depths of self-indulgence with the promise of forbidden fruits. The Striped Bass flaunt their salacious power over human males, ensnaring these tawdry humans by making them think they have been gifted with supernatural powers or by seductively enticing their mortal fanciers to pursue them to the far ends of their watery boudoir.

Supernatural passions spring from the fusion of two biologically different entities, opposites that embrace and yet explain practically nothing. These creatures impress themselves on the general consciousness of the weak-willed. These primordial images, sediments of accumulated memory, grab at the love-starved heartstrings, and seemingly have a wantonly seductive life of their own. The Striped Bass manifests itself in shameless dreams reminiscent of Homer’s tales of the lovesick Sirens of the Salt. They typically embody rebellion, rage and an untamed nature

How does the sordid story begin?

First you take a man, and then you put a fly rod in his hand, and tell him to go fish. First he dry casts on the lawn spilling his line onto the grass until utter frustration sets in. He has to catch, he has to conquer something. He saunters on over to the local fly shop where he’s heard that fellow fly fishermen gather to exchange lies and information. During one of the confabs, he notices this one guy sitting quietly. He notes the strange far-off longing stare out the window and the constant sighs emanating from the pouting mouth. He starts up a conversation, and, after much cajoling finds out the guy just came back from a very successful fishing trip to the nor ‘east. Curious as to what he caught, he asks. Immediately this look, of pure unbounded joy, appears on the fisherman’s face. Letting out a soft moan, he utters, with carnal undertones, two words – Striped Bass. That is all it took. One taste and the guy was hopelessly addicted even before he wet a line. He did not know it at the time, but, insidiously his life was changed forever. The pain of desire was so sharp that it made him utter several moans; and so excessive was the sweetness caused by this intense pain that he had to live it out. He packed up his equipment and ventured forth to the red light district of the fathomless depths of the ocean blue.

Arriving late in the afternoon, the entire location (before him, and off either hand) was a sea of leaping flames! The waning afternoon sun, burning its way through the discarded modesty of the salt spray – foreshadows the unbridled rapture that is to come. He kneels spellbound at the throne of the Goddess, hands thrusting high to the sky, grasping for satisfaction.

Gaining his senses, he notes that this is a fine day. He thinks “it is all about the hunt,” not knowing the error of this reflection. Later he will taste the consequence. With polarized glasses he watches wave after wave peak and upon these waves he sees the Striped Bass ripping through the water. He watches primal nature unfold. Baitfish get caught in the surf and crash against the rocks. Birds dive bomb into the water taking advantage of the disorientated and helpless baitfish. The predatory stripers scan the shorelines like sharks and attack the baitfish with unrelenting aggression. The predatory switch is flipped in their brains and they come racing to the surface with the intent of uncontrolled gorging. At that exact moment, a Striped Bass propels its entire taut body out of the water in pursuit of prey; it is a titillating sight that he won’t soon forget. With quivering desirous hands, he jams the two parts of his rod together and with trembling fingers threads the line through the guides and ties on a fly. Now united into one powerful tool, his hands feel the rod come to life, restrained only by knowledge that it’s turn for satisfaction is quickly approaching.

Usually mild-mannered, today he is intensely pursuing prey. The rocks at his feet are covered with barnacles and seaweed. On both sides of these rocks there is surf – white foamy surf. This is striped bass heaven! Remembering the advice reluctantly given to him, “Fish any and all white water -- it's NEVER too rough for stripers,” he notices water which was shallow enough where he could see the bass chasing bait. Then without warning, the surface of the ocean becomes alive with slapping tails. All around the rocks the water is boiling with bait and stripers! Breathlessly and excitedly he launches a mighty cast. Through the crystal clear water he sees the bass take notice. Out of the depths he hears a siren singing. Bang, he feels a tug at the end of the line – a tugging at his heart. Fish on! Oh what rapturous words of joy he thinks. Thus the battle rages, the fish answering each stroke of the rod with ever-strengthening runs for freedom, until it seems that our hero’s strength will fail. With lightning-like convolutions the monster strives to wrest the rod from the hand of her antagonist until with a violent exertion of her fins, she soars into the air. Writhing as in ecstasy, she hovers for a moment, then falls crashing back into the depths. Now knowing that there is no escape, she surrenders to the power of her pursuer – timidly and coyly letting him pull her to her rapture. Intoxicated with fervor, he stares down at her, flirtatiously twitching – gasping for breath in the rarified air of the moment.

Completely enraptured, he tenderly reaches down, touches and enjoys the cool skin, until tenderly he slips the lure from her glistening lips. Breathlessly, he tenderly releases her back into her domain. The sea was calmed, and a snow-white heron soared upward to the sun. Somehow unfulfilled, he senses something wrong; he senses that he has lost something very powerful. Again the siren’s song rings in his ears and his former madness falls over him. A teardrop hangs for a moment in his eye, he listens to the singing with a sad heart.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 10, 2020)

Mike,
Other than having to get a dictionary (my cell phone computer) I loved the story. Was splashed by a wave near the end but thats ok. Good story writing- go ahead and quit your ay job.
Doug,
Love to watch an Osprey saw one just this am catch a fish. Supposedly the only bird that can carry his catch parallel with his body.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 10, 2020)

@Mike Hill , Mike, thanks for making me fee worse......


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 10, 2020)

You think you feel worse! I love to fly fish - have somewhere north of 50 fly rods, numerous nice reels, $100's of dollars in fly tying materials, all ready to go, but I haven't been fly fishing in about a year. I'm having the DT's!!


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 10, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> You think you feel worse! I love to fly fish - have somewhere north of 50 fly rods, numerous nice reels, $100's of dollars in fly tying materials, all ready to go, but I haven't been fly fishing in about a year. I'm having the DT's!!


Not nearly that many rods, but in the same boat. Haven‘t had a good fishing trip in about 10 years.


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 10, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> Going to Powderhorn Ranch / Park to see if we can get drawn for a Sambar stag hunt tomorrow. If not going fishing at Port O Connor. Rough life being retired can’t even catch my breath


Our local Sambar hunt at St Mark's NWF was held last weekend.....138 hunters, 10 deer harvested and 6 boats sunk. True story


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 10, 2020)

Rough on the boats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 10, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What in the world is that fish?


That's an armored catfish of the family Plecostomus. You might have seen their smaller cousin in aquariums, they clean the glass of algae. We catch a lot of unusual catfish in the Amazon. Almost every trip someone catches something that no one has seen before. Really cool place to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 10, 2020)

Ahhh okay. My wife used to have one in her aquarium. Thanks


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 11, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> That's an armored catfish of the family Plecostomus. You might have seen their smaller cousin in aquariums, they clean the glass of algae. We catch a lot of unusual catfish in the Amazon. *Almost every trip someone catches something that no one has seen before.* Really cool place to go.
> 
> View attachment 197806


Wow that spider monkey fish pictured here is crazy!!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 11, 2020)

Here's a couple good vids about the invasive pleco --- love me some _*Blue Gabe*_ and his brother _*Deer Meat for Dinner*_


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 11, 2020)

Google says they are good to eat with mango sauce.... 

Alan


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 11, 2020)

Might be. You need an ax to cut the buggers open. They feel like a chunk of granite in your hand.


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 11, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Wow that spider monkey fish pictured here is crazy!!


Love the monkeys. The howlers are my favorites... Red howler top and a saki monkey below.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

